# i few trail pics



## stace1319 (May 20, 2009)

Riley taking a break (i rode bareback that day)









My momma with my daughter, Brooke, on velvet.. she loves to ride the horses. Just like her mommy









atticus again...the rest of these are from today









poor old riley.. all wore out


----------



## stace1319 (May 20, 2009)

velvet and me... I rode her today. sorry I look like a little boy here, lol









getting rubbed on:shock:









Go dave go! (this is what we do on trail breaks) its a blast!









atticus strips trees on his breaks


----------



## stace1319 (May 20, 2009)

miss velvet again









Brooke with daddy!









more vine swinging


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

looks like fun, lovely place o ride!!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Gorgeous horses  The vine swinging looks fun haha.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Great pictures and fun! How lucky you are to have family that likes to ride! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Rugersremi (Mar 27, 2009)

That looks like so much fun!! I just wish I had someone to go riding with, all the girls at my barn are such wimps, it's either too hot or too cold and when the weather is nice enough for them to ride, all they want to do is ride in the arena, talk about boring! I get so frustrated.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, that looks like so much fun!  Glad you had a nice trail!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

What gorgeous trails! I love the leave covered ground! We don't see much of that in Phoenix! LOL!


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like our Velvet's are similarly colored lol. Great pics!


----------



## EquineExpert (Aug 12, 2009)

awsome. i woud love to have a whole family of people who love to ride. looks like a nice trail to.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous area. Looks like ya'll had tons of fun. I would love to try vine-swinging someday, it looks like a blast.

I am in love with your horses, they are all so pretty.


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks fun! Love your horses


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_I'm jealous! Looks like ya'll had a lot of fun out there!_


----------

